

Snorelax – A smarter way to wake up - Nordippp
http://www.snorelaxapp.com

======
Nordippp
Hi Guys, Im the founder of Snorelax.

Snorelax is an IOS alarm app which analyzes traffic and wakes you up earlier
in case of a delay.

If you guys have any questions, I'm happy to answer them!

~~~
ubertaco
Snorelax or Snorlax[1]? Just a heads-up to avoid any naming
confusion/infringement stuff. (Though I should note, I have no idea if there's
even a risk of that; I'm basically the opposite of a lawyer).

Seems like a cool idea! I'm on Android though, so I can't give it a test.

[1]bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Snorlax_(Pokémon)

~~~
Nordippp
Hi, It's SnoRELAX, its partly based on the pokemon snorlax but also on RELAX..
and on SNOR.. Because its an alarm app.. And it has to do with Traffic and you
know how Snorlax always would block the way like modern day traffic.. Im
planning to build also the Android version, but first Ill have to see how it
will be received by IOS users. You could already signup if you want. And I
would appreciate it if you could share it with your friends who have iPhone's.
Thanks!

